# char vergleichen



## Guest (20. Feb 2008)

Wie kann ich 2 chars vergleichen?

So gehts schon mal nicht:

```
if (String.valueOf('g').equals(String.valueOf('g')))
					System.out.println("g=g");
```

Da wird nicht ausgegeben....


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2008)

ok vergesst es da wird schon etwas ausgegeben
kleiner fehler von mir....


----------



## SlaterB (20. Feb 2008)

besser

if ('g'=='g')  {
               System.out.println("g==g");
}


----------

